# DISH expanded lineup of 15 VOOM high definition channels from Rainbow Media.



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

LAS VEGAS - EchoStar's Dish Network will announce at International CES that it will carry an expanded lineup of 15 VOOM high definition channels from Rainbow Media.

The VOOM channels carried by Dish will include the following:

*HDNews:* a 24/7 national news service in high definition, with national news, sports and weather.

*Equator HD:* a travel channel featuring sights and sounds from the environment and cultures of distant locations.

*Rave HD:* a music channel offering HD concerts in 5.1 Dolby Digital surround sound.

*Gameplay HD:* a new entry devoted to video games, with live tournament coverage, news and tips.

*Rush HD:* a channel devoted to extreme adventure sports coverage, from B.A.S.E. jumping and kayaking to big-wave surfing.

*Worldsport HD: *a new entry devoted to top sporting events from around the globe.

*Animania HD:* a channel covering animation from groundbreaking new series and specials to cartoon classics remastered into HD.

*Treasure HD:* a new entry devoted to treasure hunting, featuring exclusive live coverage of sales from the world's preeminent auction houses.

*Gallery HD:* a channel dedicated to visual art and the artistic process.

*Ultra HD:* a channel devoted to fashion, beauty and style.

*Family Room HD:* a new entry featuring movies, series and specials suitable for all ages.

*World Cinema HD:* a new entry offering the best HD movie imports.

*Film Fest HD:* a new entry offering restored classics, sleeper hits, retro favorites and midnight cult movies, all remastered into high definition.

*Kung Fu HD:* a new entry devoted to movies and features involving the martial arts.

*Monsters HD:* a channel devoted to monster movies.

*Source*


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

So it looks like the total (new) HD programming includes 5 additional (old) VOOM channels 

(World Cinema HD, Treasure HD, Game Play HD, Family Room HD, Worldsport HD)

along with ESPN2 HD


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Any mention of MPEG2 or MPEG4. 
or how much the price will increase. I did see the photo,s of the CES and it looks like a flat $20.00 for all the HD offerings


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Will they require a Dish 1000?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> Will they require a Dish 1000?


They did prior to this announcement and I'd bet that this will continue to be the case. It is also possible to install a secondary dish, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

It's my understanding VOOM will still be servrd up on 61.5, for those of us who aren't able to get 129....Hope this is correct, 'cuz I can't get 129....!!


----------



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

So can we get them on the west coast yet?


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Blah. Yet more garbage on Dish network and still no logo.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

A lot of words, but nothing to pin anything on! DISH CSRs are clueless on what is going on, yet the VOOM webpage identifies all the channels now and says to contact DISH. Reminds me writing a bad program and having it go into a loop.

Personnally, I have read a lot of the threads being posted as a result of the Las Vegas trip and really haven't seen any dates. (other than the ESPN2 in HD). I would be nice to know when we can order all the new HD packages, how much they are going to charge existing subscribers, and who can receive them with what equipment we currently have in the house. All these threads talking about MPEG 2 and MPEG4 are eating at my backside and it appears they intend to make it very costly for people like me who went ahead several months ago and bought a 942 since DISH would not lease it to us. 

Does anyone have any information on what is really going on at this time and please don't tell us to wait till the Charley show on Monday!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

elbyj said:


> Does anyone have any information on what is really going on at this time and please don't tell us to wait till the Charley show on Monday!


At this time we're waiting for Monday. 

JL


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

JL,

That is what I thought you were going to say!

Thanks anyway


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is a chicken and egg situation at E* as well. The channels are ready to go --- but do you see a ViP622 in your retailer's showroom? Nope. There are 411's and ViP211's in the pipeline and in bleeding edge homes, but E* needs to have the receivers on hand throughout the country before saying "go".

So now it up to the people in production and final testing to make sure that the 1st day subscribers won't be hit with a rash of "new box" bugs. I believe they can still make February 1st as a turn on date. Plenty of time. 

In some ways we've caused our own problems by seeking so much information so soon. That's one reason why I don't like to get into rumors in the forum unless the rumor is just an unreleased fact. Speculation should also be clearly noted as such.

Yet we still have plenty of rampant speculation that current HD customers will not get a deal. Until I hear Charlie or someone else say "no deal" I'm going to have to reject that speculation. I hope that on Monday they have the "existing customer" deals laid out - and that most existing customers think that they are good.

Note I said most ... I know for a fact that 100% of existing E* HD customers won't be happy. I've read the forums long enough to meet some people who will NEVER be happy. But I believe the deal E* will offer will be at least fair to existing subscribers and probably a really good deal (considering E*'s out of pocket costs).

I do expect that whatever is offered there will be a committment required. Perhaps a lease/maintainance fee or year subscription. These are expensive receivers to be sending out to customers who may not make it worth the investment. (It IS a business - ROI IS important.)

Anyways, here I am rambling about receivers in a Voom content press release thread - back to the point. I expect that current HD customers will be taken care of and will continue to believe so until E* tells me otherwise.

JL


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

JL,

I really appreciate your comments, as well as other readers of this thread. Let's just hope all your thoughts come true. Totally agree everyone will not be happy with whatever comes out of the barrel, but at least we will have a good feeling D* is trying to take care of their existing customers and not primarily looking at new users. Many of us have been with D* for many years, and I know I won't be changing, as my wife is getting dangerous learning all the "in and outs" of the 942!!! For someone who didn't want to go to HD, she suddenly thinks it is the best thing in the world!

Looking very forward to what the next 30 days will bring! Hey, it is going to be Christmas all over again!

EJ


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> In some ways we've caused our own problems by seeking so much information so soon. That's one reason why I don't like to get into rumors in the forum unless the rumor is just an unreleased fact. Speculation should also be clearly noted as such.


I'll go off-topic, but to illustrate the point...

There are lots of spoiler/fan sites online for most popular TV shows now... A couple of years ago I was really into visiting the sites to see what was upcoming on my favorite shows. Getting a nugget in advance seemed kind of cool at first.

BUT... then I would watch the show, and when the spoiler/rumor was true, it made the show seem predictable since I knew what was coming... and I found I didn't enjoy the show. Since then, I've re-watched some of the same shows again after some distance between them... and I find the shows to be perfectly enjoyable.

The problem wasn't the show... but in my expectations... I had ruined my own expectations by learning too much that was coming.

Same thing happens with movies. Think a movie is going to be great? Go watch it with high expectations and unless it is great, you feel cheated... Think a movie is going to suck but you are bored and watch anyway? Sometimes you find it enjoyable because it didn't suck, so it was a pleasant surprise even if it wasn't Oscar-winning material.

Lesson learned for me... don't get into the spoilers too much because I can ruin the new experience of watching the show.

I feel the same here. Rumors and speculations can be fun... but don't get mad at a rumor. Get mad at fact if it bothers you, but don't get mad until it becomes a fact. It's not healthy, and can actually lead to faulty expectations.

Expecting the worst might make you feel too good about a sucky offer from them that you otherwise wouldn't have liked! Expecting the best might disappoint you unless you get the best... and spending a month getting mad before the bad news comes just means you are that much more drained!


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

channel 9480 and 9479.

I assume they are on 61.5 since that is where the rest of my Voom channels come from.

They are also must be MPEG 2 since I am receiving them with my 942.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

auburn2 said:


> channel 9480 and 9479.
> 
> I assume they are on 61.5 since that is where the rest of my Voom channels come from.
> 
> They are also must be MPEG 2 since I am receiving them with my 942.


those are two old voom channels (guytv and majestic) renamed, not two new channels.


----------



## BasicBlak (Jan 26, 2005)

harsh said:


> They did prior to this announcement and I'd bet that this will continue to be the case. It is also possible to install a secondary dish, but I wouldn't recommend it.


Harsh, is there a particular reason why you wouldn't recommend a secondary dish as opposed to the 1000? I'm contemplating a Voom Pak upgrade in the future, so I'm curious as to your input. Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

djtowle said:


> So can we get them on the west coast yet?


Voom has been on 129 for the west coast for months.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BasicBlak said:


> Harsh, is there a particular reason why you wouldn't recommend a secondary dish as opposed to the 1000?


Mostly because I'm not fond (nor are my neighbors) of antenna farms. The Dish1000 is not much larger than the Dish500 and it does the job. I was able to yank the Dish500 off of the mount and replace it with the new dish without having to screw more things onto the house. If you're looking to salvage an investment in a DP34 or have more than two receivers, then the second dish option is probably worth considering as the Dish1000 is DPP and not compatible with the DP34.

I get signals in the low 100s on 110 and 119 and mid 80s on 129.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Earlier it was not going to be expanded to 21 channels so that we could get the full HD quality back, now it's to remain 15 VoOm channels total in HD-Lite. Seems like they tried to sneak this one by.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jacob S said:


> Earlier it was not going to be expanded to 21 channels so that we could get the full HD quality back, now it's to remain 15 VoOm channels total in HD-Lite. Seems like they tried to sneak this one by.


I don't believe I ever saw a press release from Dish stating that they were going to increase OR decrease quality of channels.

They made the quality change overnight, without announcement... and as far as I've been able to tell, Dish has made no public statements whatsoever in regards to having done that... nor any promises to reverse it.

I *wish* they would go for higher quality, but can't hold them to a promise they never made


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Allen has reported in another thread that he heard at CES that the Voom resolution issue is because of a problem with what will fit on the backhaul (the link from Voom to Echostar). When this link is upgraded it will be possible to go to a higher resolution feed. That is good news.

You are correct in that E* does not advertise the resolutions of the Voom HD channels nor promise that they will be any specific resolution.

JL


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

harsh said:


> ...I was able to yank the Dish500 off of the mount and replace it with the new dish without having to screw more things onto the house. If you're looking to salvage an investment in a DP34 or have more than two receivers, then the second dish option is probably worth considering as the Dish1000 is DPP and not compatible with the DP34....


Despite what E* says in their documentation, the DPP Twin IS compatible with the DP34 switch. I have it installed and working in my house. Feed ALL the LNB outputs into the DP34 inputs, don't use the Antenna In port on the DPP Twin.


----------



## BasicBlak (Jan 26, 2005)

Mikey said:


> Despite what E* says in their documentation, the DPP Twin IS compatible with the DP34 switch. I have it installed and working in my house. Feed ALL the LNB outputs into the DP34 inputs, don't use the Antenna In port on the DPP Twin.





harsh said:


> Mostly because I'm not fond (nor are my neighbors) of antenna farms. The Dish1000 is not much larger than the Dish500 and it does the job. I was able to yank the Dish500 off of the mount and replace it with the new dish without having to screw more things onto the house. If you're looking to salvage an investment in a DP34 or have more than two receivers, then the second dish option is probably worth considering as the Dish1000 is DPP and not compatible with the DP34.
> 
> I get signals in the low 100s on 110 and 119 and mid 80s on 129.


Thank you both for your input. I'll take it under advisement.:goodjob:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

My guess is, none of them are closed captioned. Not that it matters much, since I currently have D*. But HDNet, HDNet movies, Universal HD and Discovery HD all aren't closed captioned, making them useless to me. How is it that ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD can have their act together on digital closed captioning, but the other HD nets can't?


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> LAS VEGAS - EchoStar's Dish Network will announce at International CES that it will carry an expanded lineup of 15 VOOM high definition channels from Rainbow Media.
> 
> The VOOM channels carried by Dish will include the following:
> 
> ...


Aftering having the VOOM 21 a year ago, I am not impressed by their choice of VOOm channels--too light on the Movies--Gunslingers was great, as was Guy TV, Majestic. IF we have to pay anything over $25 for an upgrade to the 942, I can do without it!


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Kung Fu in HD... beyond a joke. Film Fest is pretty good though and I continue to enjoy Rave above all.

Key to spending even more money on HD receivers (if they work) will be how soon HD locals are delivered.:grin:


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah the KungFU selection really stinks. The really made it impossible to branch out the kinds of movies they could show with such a narrow genre. At least with guy tv we got haha hd, gunslingers and vice


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> My guess is, none of them are closed captioned. Not that it matters much, since I currently have D*. But HDNet, HDNet movies, Universal HD and Discovery HD all aren't closed captioned, making them useless to me. How is it that ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD can have their act together on digital closed captioning, but the other HD nets can't?


Of course ESPN, as a channel, didn't add close captioning until a few years ago, after most of the major channels had already changed.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

What ever happened to guytvHD?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

it got replaced by kung fu


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

Ok,thanks for info BFG


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

BFG said:


> Yeah the KungFU selection really stinks. The really made it impossible to branch out the kinds of movies they could show with such a narrow genre. At least with guy tv we got haha hd, gunslingers and vice


I Agree, I loved Guytv but now I have this KungFu crap. What a waste of bandwidth. Children might like this crap but what good parent would let them watch it?


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Manke said:


> I Agree, I loved Guytv but now I have this KungFu crap. What a waste of bandwidth. Children might like this crap but what good parent would let them watch it?


The only GOOD thing I can find with the KungFu Channel....if they ever have an audio sync problem....no one will EVER notice!!!


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

To tell you the truth, I would rather them focus effort on increasing the PQ on SD channels than add lame HD channels.


----------

